# New Outbacks



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

In our discussions here I thought I had read that Outback was coming out with a new 5th Wheel with a Quad Bunkhouse. I emailed Outback and as of now they don't have any plans for one









But, they did say that they are coming out with a new quad bunkhouse travel trailer. He's sending a temporary floorplan of it. He did say that no other trailer would have as much storage space, so I am very curious to see how have made changes and the details of the camper.

Bummer about the 5er... no shopping for Y-Guy right now! Which is fine by me.


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

Any idea as to trailer length for the new trailer? I'd hate to take delivery on my 28 and actually like something else more.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Y,
Having just gotten our 05 23RS, the urge to get a new rig isn't very strong. Got to get more miles and days of camping before that happens. However, we are thinking more and more of when the kids are out of the house. Makes me feel really old (which my daughter says is an accurate feeling in my case) but I must admit, the kinds of things I'm looking for are just not the same anymore. So I can see why there might be a hesitancy for a manufacturer to go out on a limb and build a 5er with a bunkhouse.

_However,_ I saw an RV show last night that seemed to be pretty current. In the show they mentioned the usual factoids on RV popularity like 60% of vehicle owning households now have, or have had, an RV, and that there is a surge in the number of purchaces by young families with kids. The latter factoid was indicative of the changes that the RV industry is making like the toy boxes and the TT with bunkhouses. So, the 5er with a bunkhouse might not be far off in the future if the trend continues. Lets face it, a couple of trips to DW with the whole family could almost pay for the TT and you can get a lot more out of the TT for your money - a young family could definitely lean towards RVing.

Brian


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Well the guy at Keystone sent me a follow up to a couple more questions.

Seems the new trailer will be a Sydney TT with a more conventional aspect, not having a rear slide. It will have the quad bunks and seems like a standard queen, plus a 3' slide out. He is sending me a flyer and I did invite him to drop by the site for ideas from this site.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Will be interesting to see where they put all that stuff!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Maybe a Quad bunk version of the 30RL that was in the RV trader ad? Wonder when Keystone is planning on updating the web site. We are only half way throught the 2005 model year. Will the '05 floorplans be up before the '06's are coming off the line?

Tim


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Lets see? How many years have they been labeling the tank handles wrong and you want them to update a website


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

touche!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Got this response from Keystone on the 30RL TT :

Hello Brian! I will send to you via mail the floor plan of this coach. I will also send you a brochure of our Sydney line, but it won't have the new floor plan as we are re-doing the brochure. It will however have general information on the features on the Sydney models.

The UVW of the Trailer is 7160 and the GVWR is 9600. Total length is 33'2" and is 11'1" to the top of the A/C. 
Fresh is 50
Grey is (2) x 30
Black is 30

I hope this helps!

Thanks
Matt


Sounds like a big hummer - tallest of any of the Outback TT I believe. I sent back asking if the bunkhouse was part of the new floor plan.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

7160 dry, and 33'2" overall length? Can you say 350/3500 series Diesel! That is a big trailer, and I don't know if I'd want to be towing it around on a regular basis.

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Can you say 350/3500 series Diesel!


Did somebody say *350 Diesel*?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Two 30gal gray tanks that would be a nice feature glad I did the truck upgrade maybe its time for a bigger trailer. Hopefully they will come up with a floorplan.


----------

